# ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.



## DKK007 (4. März 2019)

*ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.

Proteste gegen Upload-Filter: CDU will Abstimmung ueber EU-Copyright vorziehen | heise online
  auf Twitter: "Gerade eben eine spontan Kundgebung vor der CDU-Zentrale, Konrad-Adenauer-Haus in Berlin um 18 Uhr fuer morgen, 5.Maerz angemeldet...#niewiederCDU… https://t.co/rfcUqi0wos"

#niewiederCDU


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OcIywL-uxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fvMxP_qa_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poiu (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

CDU mal wieder

Peinlich ist auch dieser Artikel im FAZ und wie die Leute auf Twitter abgehen und das zurecht. 
Der Artikel geht nach dme Motto " kannst du die Kritik nicht mit Argumenten bekämpfen, diskreditiere die Kritiker"

FAZ Feuilleton auf Twitter: "Bei Youtube wird zum Angriff auf die Novelle des Urheberrechts der EU geblasen. Die Auseinandersetzung ist hysterisch. Sie erfasst vor allem die Jungen, die sich vornehmlich ueber die Plattform informieren. Eine Analyse von @StefanHerwig1 https://t.co/sEpoiq6mvd"

Aber es scheint wohl das die Aktion in die Hose geht, weil die Übersetzungen noch nicht vorliegen. 

Patrick Beuth auf Twitter: "Um das klarzustellen: Kann sein, dass die EVP die Abstimmung vorverlegen wollte. Habe dazu noch keine Belege. Nur muendliche Versicherung (auf explizite Nachfrage) vom Buero Weber, dass UEbersetzungen nicht zur kommenden Sitzungswoche fertig werden, weshalb es die ab dem 25.3. wird."


----------



## idge (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

So geil, schnell mal durchprügeln bevor sich die Protestkundgebungen organisieren können. Gelebte Demokratie ftw


----------



## Basti1988 (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Sobald du bei den Parteien das Kreuz abgegeben hast, bist du Ihnen egal. 

Ein hoch auf Lobbyarbeit!


----------



## Ray2015 (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Warum kommt diese News wieder von einem User und nicht von PCGH selber?


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Warum kommt diese News wieder von einem User und nicht von PCGH selber?



Hängt halt davon ab, wer zuerst die Quelle findet. In dem Fall hatte heise aber auch erst nach 18:00 berichtet, wo wohl schon die PCGH-Redakteure zu Hause waren.

Update:
EU-Copyright-Reform: EVP will Abstimmung im Europaparlament nicht vorziehen ... oder doch ... oder nicht? | heise online


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



idge schrieb:


> So geil, schnell mal durchprügeln bevor sich die Protestkundgebungen organisieren können. Gelebte Demokratie ftw


Naja, wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, dass sich die EU für immer mehr Leute (= alle, die nicht viel Geld haben) in die falsche Richtung bewegt...


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, dass sich die EU für immer mehr Leute (= alle, die nicht viel Geld haben) in die falsche Richtung bewegt...



Das ist aber nicht nur auf EU-Ebene so, sondern genau so ein Problem auf nationaler Ebene in den einzelnen Ländern der EU.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, dass sich die EU für immer mehr Leute (= alle, die nicht viel Geld haben) in die falsche Richtung bewegt...



Demnächst sind ja wieder EU Wahlen. Dann ändere das. Du hast eine Stimme.


----------



## INU.ID (6. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yogVi75lq68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (7. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Die Quittung gibts dann von den "jungen Wählern" am 23. Mai. Der nächste bitte.


----------



## Das_DinG (8. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Ach, Irland wollte auch lange Zeit nichts mit der EU zu tun haben...

Man hats einfach so oft probiert, bis es anders ausging


----------



## Nitroglow (8. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

^_^
Bin gespannt was so Ende März passiert       ....hoffe noch auf einknicker das es nicht so schlimm wird.


----------



## DKK007 (8. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Die ersten kommen schon: Schleswig-Holstein: Landtag stimmt fast einstimmig gegen Artikel 13 - ComputerBase

Jetzt heißt es dran bleiben und in zwei Wochen zu den Demos gehen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Für alle CDU Wähler sollte das eine Lehre sein nicht mehr dieses verlogene Pack zu wählen, nur langsam wird es echt an Alternativen dünn.


----------



## Das_DinG (11. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Für alle CDU Wähler sollte das eine Lehre sein nicht mehr dieses verlogene Pack zu wählen, nur langsam wird es echt an Alternativen dünn.



Eigentlich herrscht seit jeher das Motto: "Teile und herrsche!"

Unterschied zu damaligen barbarischen Zeiten und heute ist die Art, wie einem das "Führertum" präsentiert wird, welches sich beiläufig erwähnt, nie wirklich ändert, auch nicht, wenn mal ein Kommunist an der Spitze ist, oder gar ein Nazi...

Guck mal kurz in die Geschichte Europas, Südamerikas, Asiens....da werden dir viele Ähnlichkeiten auffallen der politischen (Nicht)-Änderungen...


----------



## Hansaufdampf (11. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Für alle CDU Wähler sollte das eine Lehre sein nicht mehr dieses verlogene Pack zu wählen, nur langsam wird es echt an Alternativen dünn.



Es gibt keine Partei die eine Arbeiterklasse vertreten kann, das kannst nur DU selber.


----------



## Hansaufdampf (11. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die ersten kommen schon: Schleswig-Holstein: Landtag stimmt fast einstimmig gegen Artikel 13 - ComputerBase
> 
> Jetzt heißt es dran bleiben und in zwei Wochen zu den Demos gehen.



Aber danach bitte nach Hause gehen alles ist nun mal Alternativlos und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Hier noch ein informatives Video zum Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9SVf57ii1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Habe gerade von Abload ne Mail bekommen, die werden wohl zu machen müssen, was
wirklich sehr schade wäre, war die letzten Jahre sehr zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Der Axel Voss gehört für mich ganz klar in den Knast, nicht mehr rechtens was da abgezogen wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Ich hoffe wirklich das die ganze Geschichte der Union bei künftigen Wahlen richtig schön auf die Füße fallen wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKzc7bUGol8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man kann es einfach nur noch als skuril, dreist und arogant bezeichnen, was da so von sich gegeben wird...


----------



## INU.ID (14. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOPj1NRWvAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Das_DinG (15. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Ich versteh das Problem mit Youtube nicht....

Ist ja ne Amerikanische Firma bzw. gehört zu Google....alle Unternehmen welche in Europa Probleme haben könnten, könnten doch theoretisch jeglichen Online-Zugang aus Europa grundsätzlich blocken und fertig...kein Traffic aus Europa und das Filter-Problem ist auch vom Tisch  (Europa ist ja nicht die Welt...der Markt bleibt trotzdem groß, auch ohne uns?!)

Trotzdem überreiße ich nicht wie man Youtube durch ein "erfundenes" Gesetz aus Europa, international abschaffen möchte


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Live-Stream aus dem EU-Parlament zur Debatte über die Uploadfilter (Deutsch): 
Aufzeichnung der Plenartagung:26-03-2019 | Multimedia centre | Europaeisches Parlament


----------



## raubu86 (26. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

ohhh. ich hoffe so sehr, dass dieser art. 13 nicht durchgesetzt wird!


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Das Gegenteil ist eingetreten.

348 Vollidioten haben dafür gestimmt: Artikel 13/17 und Upload-Filter: Das EU-Parlament stimmt fuer die Urheberrechtsrichtlinie - ComputerBase



			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/EU-Copyrightreform-Europaparlment-winkt-auch-Artikel-13-17-durch-4350043.html schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Initiative stimmten 348 Abgeordnete, 274 waren dagegen, 36 enthielten sich. "Presseveröffentlichungen" werden damit durch ein zweijähriges Leistungsschutzrecht geschützt. Änderungsanträge, wonach diese Klausel sowie die für die Haftung von Plattformen gestrichen werden sollten, kamen gar nicht zur Abstimmung.



Copyright-Reform: EU-Parlament winkt Upload-Filter und Leistungsschutzrecht durch | heise online


----------



## Kindercola (26. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

 (mehr gibt´s dazu nicht zusagen)


----------



## MOD6699 (26. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Ist durch ohne Veränderung


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Hier ist die Auswertung:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-13-17-wirklichkeit-wird-10.html#post9796312
In Deutschland war die Mehrheit dagegen. Die Proteste haben also lokal durchaus funktioniert.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. April 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

EU-Urheberrecht endgueltig beschlossen | Berliner Zeitung

Der interessante Teil: Deutschland war das Zünglein an der Waage - hätten wir mit Nein oder Enthaltung gestimmt, hätte man die Filter noch verhindern können.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. April 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> EU-Urheberrecht endgueltig beschlossen | Berliner Zeitung
> 
> Der interessante Teil: Deutschland war das Zünglein an der Waage - hätten wir mit Nein oder Enthaltung gestimmt, hätte man die Filter noch verhindern können.


War auch nichts anderes von der CDU/CSU/SPD zu erwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt, wie Voss das umsetzen will.


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. April 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung über Uploadfilter wird auf nächste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

Wird an der Umsetzung scheitern und damit ist das Thema erstmal vom Tisch, so meine Einschätzung.


----------



## colormix (15. April 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG! Abstimmung Ã¼ber Uploadfilter wird auf nÃ¤chste Woche vorgezogen. Demo MORGEN (5.3.) 18:00 in Berlin.*

EU-Urheberrechtsreform  ist endgültig beschlossen.


----------

